# Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6?



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey guys...Im running the c2 setup on my car now...and im looking into ways of cooling without messing with an IC....has anyone tried or messed with water/methanol injection? If so what kits are you using? do you have pics of the setup? Results? Thanks!
pic for views


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Gavster)*

do a search under 'marty'


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (leebro61)*

i swear that guy has had his hands in everything


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Gavster)*

Hey Gav, i just bought a set up for my turbo vr set up, the car is down right now for head work but will be back up in a couple weeks with the water injection set-up installed, so i'll let you know how it works...i didn't want to mess with an intercooler either because i'm running euro small bumpers on my MKII.
ps....i thought you were running a turbo on your car...did you switch to super or was i thinking of someone else?


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Gavster)*

check a guy named rycou he has water injecti0on on his S/C setup really nice as well


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (benzivr6)*

im probly gonna do this pretty soon. but i gotta get a fuel pump first
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=494078


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (benzivr6)*

thanks Kev! Sell me those Beetle headrests!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gavster, you have IM 
Here is a pic of my water pump










_Modified by rycou34 at 11:03 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Gavster)*

There are a lot of details in my old water injection thread, but here are some low-down details. In general, water injection isn't going to help you unless you tune for it. For example, with my vortech setup, I actually seemed to lose a bit of power (maybe 5-10 hp) with it on versus off based on high speed "road dyno" runs, but at the same time it was much smoother and had zero timing retard. Injected water that is vaporized before the intake valve closes displaces air (less air, less burned fuel, less power) while at the same time taking heat out of the surrounding air. In addition, the presence of water droplets in the combustion chamber has some added benefits such as smoother heat release and greatly reduced susceptibility to detonation. This is what gives you the "effective octane increase" when injecting water. But similar to high octane fuels, you're not going to make any more power (and can sometimes actually lose power) if you don't tune to take advantage of it. How can you do this? Increase the boost or increase the timing to take advantage of the higher knock limit. Back when I was playing with the water injection with the blower, I didn't have an easy way to increase either (had to get a custom pulley machined back then for higher boost), and I eventually switched over to a turbo before I got around to it. The only reason that the WI isn't on my car inow is because the intake piping leading up to the throttle body is 2.5" instead of 3", so my brass adapter no longer fits. I decided to switch the system over to a fully digital programmable version before I mess around with it again.
That being said, if you're looking for a WI kit, make sure that it operates at high system pressures (60+ psi). There are a few well designed ones around on the net, but they're overpriced as usual. The Aquamist stuff is certainly a nice concept but I haven't heard great things about their pump reliability.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Marty)*

I have the Aquamist system. I've used it for a long time, on both my 2.0 and now my 1.8T. Total mileage should be over 120,000 miles and over three years. The pump has held up perfectly, though I have had to replace the connector because of contact corrosion. Still, it's been great. Aquamist works well on both turbo and SCd cars.
The problem right now with pricing is that Aquamist is from an English company and the US dollar is weak against the Euro. Not Aquamist's fault.


----------



## KeithMac (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (JettaRed)*

At last I`ve found some info on water injecting VW`s!
Off to have allok at the other thread now, thinking of this on my 16vG60 to remove the need for an ic and increased pipe length, should increase trottle responce?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (KeithMac)*

has anyone had any experience with the eBay kits such as these:
-> WATER INJECTION Alcohol Intercooler Turbo Supercharger
-> single stage water injection kit


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_has anyone had any experience with the eBay kits such as these:
-> WATER INJECTION Alcohol Intercooler Turbo Supercharger
-> single stage water injection kit 

Looks like both of those kits full on jacked the pump I was using along with some descriptions.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (Marty)*

Hey Gavster, what happened to your turbo setup?


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

Does anyone know if using a fuel pump and injectors off a cis system would work for WI I tested a saab pump and it pegged my gauge at 100 psi


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnychopper* »_Does anyone know if using a fuel pump and injectors off a cis system would work for WI I tested a saab pump and it pegged my gauge at 100 psi

The injector will rust and fail.


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

will the pump work


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnychopper* »_will the pump work

Sorry, pump and injectors will both fail. Stick the pump in water for 2 days if you don't believe me.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_has anyone had any experience with the eBay kits such as these:
-> WATER INJECTION Alcohol Intercooler Turbo Supercharger
-> single stage water injection kit 

i have the second kit. 6 months and no problems. 60/40 alcohol/water


----------



## bunnychopper (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Marty)*

Thanks for the info. I've got a 86 Saab turbo non-IC and I really think it will benefit from some form of WI I got a bunch of extra cis pumps and injectors, and I don't want to spend much money. What fluid or mix do you believe I could run and still receive the same cooling and detonation benefits as water? I can get my hands on pure methanol and ethanol. If I ran pure alcohol would I have to worry about corrosion?


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: (bunnychopper)*

the best way to keep the corrsion down is distilled water. i only run methanol. i was told to stay away from ethanol, but i could be wrong. start with 50/50.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (2LMONSTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_the best way to keep the corrsion down is distilled water. i only run methanol. i was told to stay away from ethanol, but i could be wrong. start with 50/50.

I ran pure water. Unless you're running lean and need added fuel, just water is better at cooling and preventing detonation.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_I ran pure water. Unless you're running lean and need added fuel, just water is better at cooling and preventing detonation.

This is exactly what I heard from a guy who used to work on hopped up Saab's in the 80's.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Hey Gavster, what happened to your turbo setup?

I think it blew up right, or he 'decided' to part with it and trade his friend for these SC parts, which he now wants to sell. Apparently he doesn't like fickle VW's!
My next car will not be a VW, but I am 'enjoying' my SC VR6 now.....


----------



## 96-GTi-VR6 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever do Methanol/water injection on a SC vr6? (vr6ofpain)*

try http://www.snowperformance.net there is some good info there


----------

